# Indian Generational Chart



## karioprkaj (Jan 27, 2018)

Guys, can someone do a generational chart for Indians with subcultures? Just curious.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

Do it yourself?


----------



## karioprkaj (Jan 27, 2018)

Actually I don't know much of it, that's why I asked.


----------



## SharksFan99 (Oct 8, 2015)

Unless someone here is well informed of Indian culture and society, I highly doubt anyone will be able to create an accurate generational chart for Indians with subcultures.


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

karioprkaj said:


> Guys, can someone do a generational chart for Indians with subcultures? Just curious.


 @keepthefaith.faith attached this picture


----------

